# Tuvok & Chakotay



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

First my younger dude "Chakotay" aka Mr Handsome because he loooooves to pose for the camera!










And my old stoic guy "Tuvok" who hates the camera and puts on his 'Mom Beats Me' face every time I take it out. I need to get a more recent photo of him up, this one is from 2006.. he's getting quite gray now =)


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Beautiful dogs! I love how they both look so regal. Very handsome boys you have. Thanks for sharing! :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Such handsome boys! I love Ridgebacks, such awesome dogs. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures! you and Jon will have something to chat about!


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Beautiful dogs! I love how they both look so regal. Very handsome boys you have. Thanks for sharing! :smile:


RR's are very good at looking regal and soooo in charge, but they can go from that to goober in a nanosecond! :biggrin:


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Such handsome boys! I love Ridgebacks, such awesome dogs. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks, I have to agree LOL! I love my boys. I'll never be without a Ridgeback for the rest of my life :smile:


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Great pictures! you and Jon will have something to chat about!


You mean besides just dogs in general? *tee hee*


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

He's into picture taking, danemama08's other half.


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> He's into picture taking, danemama08's other half.


Ahhh! I take oodles of photos anytime I take them to the coast, it's ridiculous :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Such great looking puppers! I love RR's, unfortunately I do not see many of them out here in Utah. They're such regal looking animals.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

What gorgeous posing! Looks so professional there! CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DestaRR (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks!! Not professional, although I took Chakotay to that field in that light on purpose to get shots like that. Tuvok's was pure accident.. he layed down in the sand and acted all important LOL


----------

